
How to Get Ideas and How to Measure – Stewart Butterfield and Adam D'Angelo - kNawade
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsBjAuexPq4
======
tim333
I always find Butterfield kind of inspiring. I think his background as a
philosopher gives an interesting analysis of the issues.

~~~
tim333
Bit quiet here. I wonder how many are following the startup videos.

